# Help. Lost baby rat...



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, so I lost a four week old baby rat, she got out of the bin cage.and now I have NO idea where she went!!

She's in my room somewhere, problem is, we have cats as well, and while they won't dare touch an adult rat, I fear a baby may still be on the menu!

I'm hoping the cats haven't gotten her, what are some tips I can use to help find her... My room is a bit of a big mess, but I've combed through it and cannot for the life of me find her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Lock the cats up.. first and foremost! 

Move everything, take a flashlight with you, and some stinky treats, and just look and listen. Do you have vents or anything she could crawl into? When I lost some wild babies, they went right into the wall radiators.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Poisoned said:


> Lock the cats up.. first and foremost!
> 
> Move everything, take a flashlight with you, and some stinky treats, and just look and listen. Do you have vents or anything she could crawl into? When I lost some wild babies, they went right into the wall radiators.


She was out for at east a few hours before I even noticed, during that time, the cats had access to the rooms.

Stinky treats... Hmmm.... 

I do have vents, and baseboard heating, I'm not even sure how to find her! I've torn the room apart!!

She's not even my rat!!!

She bells to a friend of mine, I'm freaking out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I think she may have gotten out of the room... Oh no... The cats were out last night...

I have no idea how to draw her out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

Open a can of sardines or tuna fish to draw her out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I have no idea where in my apartment she could be, I want to say the bedroom, but I am starting to doubt that. I may just put flour on all my floors and wait. I am also putting the other girls cage on the floor and tuna all around it..

I hope this works..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Putting the cage on the floor will probably help. The 3 times we lost our Lulu before we finally got cages with proper bar spacing we always found her trying to get back into the cage because that's where her food and friends were.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope you find her safe and sound. Sounds like you have a good plan of action!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Putting the cage on the floor will probably help. The 3 times we lost our Lulu before we finally got cages with proper bar spacing we always found her trying to get back into the cage because that's where her food and friends were.


Here's my question, should I put momma and her litter (they're in a bin cage) on the floor as well?

Right now I have Moki and Chai's cage on the floor for her, I know she can squeeze through the bars, and am hoping I will just find her in there, if she is indeed in my room, and if the cats haven't killed her...

I'm so worried!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I'd put the bin cage on the ground. She's four weeks old so it's likely she's having the time of her life exploring, but if she hasn't been gotten by the cats she'll go back to her mom and sisters soon. I would try to keep your cats contained until you find her.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Yes, I'd put the bin cage on the ground. She's four weeks old so it's likely she's having the time of her life exploring, but if she hasn't been gotten by the cats she'll go back to her mom and sisters soon. I would try to keep your cats contained until you find her.


I hope she's having the time of her life.. And isn't.. You know... Gosh, now I'm crying!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

How long do I wait before I give up.. How long is too long for her to be gone? The food inset out has not been touched..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't cry! Chin up. Accidents happen, so while it would be terrible if something happened to her you should not beat yourself up about it. Besides, it's far more likely she's out exploring. Unless your cats are very proficient hunters, it's unlikely they'll have caught a lone four week old who was **** bent on escaping and exploring. If you haven't had issues with your cats before, it's even less likely. It's most likely the baby is in the walls and will come out when hunger overtakes the excitement of new places.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you find her soon. I agree with putting the cage on the floor, Fievel escaped when he was very young and after some panicking we turned around and found him back in his cage, looking as innocent as could be. I definitely also agree with putting strong smelling treats around, like tuna. Or even something really sweet and fruity. Good luck.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Don't cry! Chin up. Accidents happen, so while it would be terrible if something happened to her you should not beat yourself up about it. Besides, it's far more likely she's out exploring. Unless your cats are very proficient hunters, it's unlikely they'll have caught a lone four week old who was **** bent on escaping and exploring. If you haven't had issues with your cats before, it's even less likely. It's most likely the baby is in the walls and will come out when hunger overtakes the excitement of new places.


In the walls!? What if she ever comes out!!?

Sorry guys, I'm just SO worried!!!

One of my cats, Nightshade is a very strong hunter, though he's lazy as well, a fat cat, lol.

I just fear that the cage was on a dresser before, and she had to get down from the dresser to get away..

I have tuna right by the girls cage, should I spread it around or leave it there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you know how she got out of the cage in the first place? Some babies will jump, or they find ways to climb. 

I'd leave the tuna by the cage. Or in the middle of the floor in a room where you're going to be. 

She'll come out if she's in the walls. It might be a while, but it will happen. I'm sure there's tons of people on here with stories about ratties in the walls. Mine never got into the walls but our vents are in our ceiling, so... Lulu has chewed her way INTO the couch several times though.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Do you know how she got out of the cage in the first place? Some babies will jump, or they find ways to climb.
> 
> I'd leave the tuna by the cage. Or in the middle of the floor in a room where you're going to be.
> 
> She'll come out if she's in the walls. It might be a while, but it will happen. I'm sure there's tons of people on here with stories about ratties in the walls. Mine never got into the walls but our vents are in our ceiling, so... Lulu has chewed her way INTO the couch several times though.


Well, she squeezed through the side, I have since fixed the spot, no more missing babies.

My boys have chewed into every single couch we own, lol.

I'm worried, she's a baby..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

The best thing to do is to try not to panic. My hamsters used to escape when I was a kid all the time and we've always had cats aswell.
My cats never got them even though they would kill squirrels and the like very often.
We would keep the cats outside as much as possible until we found the hamster.
Listen for sounds at night when she will be most active that is usually how I found my missing rodents they would be biting or scratching on something, it took me up to a week to find some of them but I always found them.
Don't give up hope. Just listen and keep a eye out! You're doing everything you can.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Jokerfest said:


> The best thing to do is to try not to panic. My hamsters used to escape when I was a kid all the time and we've always had cats aswell.
> My cats never got them even though they would kill squirrels and the like very often.
> We would keep the cats outside as much as possible until we found the hamster.
> Listen for sounds at night when she will be most active that is usually how I found my missing rodents they would be biting or scratching on something, it took me up to a week to find some of them but I always found them.
> Don't give up hope. Just listen and keep a eye out! You're doing everything you can.


My cats are inside cats, they can't go outside. But I will keep listening for sounds. This would be so much easier if my son was a little older.. I could employ him to help...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

How long can a baby rat go without food and water?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Now there's TWO babies missing! Oh no oh no oh no!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They're able to escape from your bin cage? I'd put the cage on your bed or something until you figure out how they're getting out so that they won't be able to explroe far if any more escape.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> They're able to escape from your bin cage? I'd put the cage on your bed or something until you figure out how they're getting out so that they won't be able to explroe far if any more escape.


Our bed is on the floor, the frame broke. I think I have solved the problem, one of the little rascals chewed the zip tie.

I don't know what to do!! I don't know where they are!

I'm so scared for them right now! I feel awful..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you looked under dressers and such in the room they are housed in?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you can, put out some saucers of water and/or baby food so they can get some liquids and nutrition during their adventure. Try laying on the floor in every room and listen as quietly as possible. If they're moving, they'll be making noise.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Jokerfest said:


> Have you looked under dressers and such in the room they are housed in?


Yes, I have even run my fingers under the baseboards.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> If you can, put out some saucers of water and/or baby food so they can get some liquids and nutrition during their adventure. Try laying on the floor in every room and listen as quietly as possible. If they're moving, they'll be making noise.


I have food out, I am hoping that since the girls cage is on the ground, and it has a water bottle... They will eventually go into that cage for water, and stay for snuggly hammocks..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

A woman just told me that momma could have eaten them without any evidence, how true is this, and wouldn't there be blood!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure as old as these babies are there would be evidence that the mom ate/attempted to eat them and I doubt she could have eatten both in one sitting.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was a kid, I had a young hairless girl. We took a vacation and a friend of the family was supposed to come to our house and feed her. When the friend arrived on the first day, she had already escaped. Cat in the house.

We were gone for about a week, and it was a week later that she finally turned up. She ended up behind my mom's dresser, and we only noticed her because it was very quiet and we could hear her scratching around. After around two weeks she was very skinny, but okay overall. Don't give up! The missing babies could still turn up.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Found one baby!!! I found Kipcha! Now it's just Iggy still missing. 

Kipcha had dug into the shavings bag... :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

So glad you found her!
Hope Iggy turns up soon.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Eep, congrats! One down, one to go.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad you found one!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay! Good luck finding the other one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Which one went missing first?


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Which one went missing first?


Iggy went missing first, I'm still looking for her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

The same thing happened to me with the new baby girl I got. She somehow managed to crawl under the sink and under the floor. I could hear her sneezing because it's so dusty down there but she just wouldn't come out. I moved all her roommates out and left the cage on the floor with the door open and just waited.

She eventually came out after 24+ hours, probably starving and thirsty, and somehow managed to do it again a week after until I wised up and found the hole she was crawling into and plugged it up. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, so I saw Iggy today!! She was in the boys cage, but when I went to grab her, she bolted under some clothes and was gone... :/ but at least I know she is alive! And in my room!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

That's a great sign! I'm sure that's a relief.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Pick up absolutely everything she could hide in/under. All you can really do - I also set boxes around with little holes in them while I did this, so if she ran into a box I could just cover the hole and have her caught.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Put out an humane rat/mouse trap.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Iggy is FOUND!! Se was snuggling up with the boys in their cage.

Now she's back in the bin cage.

Now, my main concern is, she can't get pregnant at about five weeks, can she?
I've heard it's possible, but I'm unsure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's HIGHLY unlikely. I think most litters aren't even separated until 5 weeks.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, YAY! SO GLAD YOU FOUND HER!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

SO happy she's found! I've been watching to make sure she was.
I hope she isn't pregnant. Hopefully since she's only 5 weeks that it is less likely than if she was older. But yes it is possible.
Just look for signs just in case.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay! So glad she's found. Such a scary experience. And yeah, like others have said, it's possible but very unlikely. It's very common not to separate litters by 5 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

THIS is the trouble maker that caused all of this!!!

Gosh.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad Iggy is safe and sound! WAHOO
And yes, 5 weeks is right at the borderline. Anything I found online says 5-6 weeks they should be seperated.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

She sure is cute!


----------



## ratgirl87 (Mar 1, 2013)

We lost a baby one time and found her because she had crawled into a pillow and was sleeping in the corner. Never would have found her if I hadn't been washing the sheets that day! Glad she's safe and sound!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

What an adventure! I'm glad that all is well now.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Awe, she has the "who, me?" look in that picture. SO glad you found her


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yay!!! So glad you found her!!!


----------

